# how to post ped.



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

ok so im finally motivated to post my angels pedigree to see if anybody has heard of any of her ancestors. i have a six gen. pedigree so now i just need to find a place to enter all of it in to have it online. wheres the easiest place?

thanks guys n gals


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

and does anyone know of hartsell's big blue chopper or hartsells bishop?


----------



## josebdz (Feb 2, 2009)

same here anybody know


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

sit stay dot com it's free

what it will look like Tai

i think i am with in the the rule's by posting this anyway if not sorry


----------

